# Question on late season splits in southern Michigan



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

90 pounds


----------



## Druish00 (Jul 10, 2014)

Also found this article from the early 90s using the googler today too and thought it was interesting. 

http://www.pedersenapiaries.ca/wintering_singles.html

More of a case for overwintering single deeps


----------

